
Apple's Cult of Secrecy a Way of Life in Asia - dragonquest
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2359936,00.asp
======
fierarul
So does Foxconn have only one client: Apple ? Why aren't any of the other
companies singled out so much ? Oh -- Apple looks better in the article title
and people might read it then.

I can't imagine any other company that isn't either trying or wishing they
could keep their secrets as well as Apple. It's a controlling manager's wet
dream.

